# [MAIL] Configuration SMTP Postfix

## leatherface

Bonjour

J'ai un serveur dédié chez OVH dont je voudrais me servir entre autre comme serveur SMTP pour faire de l'envoi de mails.

Comment puis-je le configurer de facon à ce qu'il n'accepte d'envoyer des mails que de ma part?

Le serveur ne dispose que d'une IP publique et je ne peux donc pas le restreindre à un réseau local.Last edited by leatherface on Fri Oct 02, 2009 7:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony Clifton

Peux-tu conformer ton post aux règles du forum ?

Pour ton problème :

```
mynetworks = ton_@IP_fixe, 127.0.0.0/8
```

----------

## leatherface

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse.

Je pense que j'ai du mal m'expliquer.

Ce que je veux faire c'est pouvoir me connecter sur ce serveur mais depuis une machine distante.

En clair je renseigne sur la machine distante l'adresse de mon serveur smtp pour lui dire d'envoyer les mails.

J'ai renseigné dans mynetworks, l'ip publique de la machine distante mais ca ne fonctionne pas.

Il se connecte au serveur mais ca ne va pas plus loin.

----------

## guilc

Tu mets en place une authentification sur ton SMTP ( http://postfix.traduc.org/index.php/SASL_README.html ), et tu acceptes le relais pour les utilisateurs authentifiés (permit_sasl_authenticated)

[edit]

oups copier/foiré

----------

## leatherface

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Tu mets en place une authentification sur ton SMTP (pref.browser.homepage.disable_button.restore_default), et tu acceptes le relais pour les utilisateurs authentifiés (permit_sasl_authenticated)

 

Je n'ai pas saisi pref.browser.homepage.disable_button.restore_default ?

il faut que j'installe d'autres paquets du coup?

Et puis avant de mettre en place l'authentification il faudrait que je puisse me connecter de base au serveur ce qui ne marche pas à l'heure actuelle.

----------

## guilc

oui, un copier/foiré  :Smile: 

c'est corrigé !

----------

